# The Pinery Provincial Park



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey Folks, well we decided this year to set up shop for 15 days in one place. Pinery Provincial Park in Ontario is a really nice location. It is on the east shore of Lake Huron and has some really nice sites. This is our second time here and it sure is nice. Lots of Bike trails, there is an old channel that is about 10 km (6 miles) long that inexperienced people can take a canoe out and gain experience, as well they have bike rentals... we are about 10 minutes south of Goderich On so when we need groceries or anything else things are not for away. There are some electric sites right off the channel that are always at a premium. Any way great relaxing time. Here is a picture of the site...


----------



## muddy tires (Jun 22, 2007)

We used to go to The Pinery a lot with the tent trailer in the non-electric section. Last couple of trips though we have found it busy and the washrooms in need of a good cleaning. Bit we were also in the electric section. Has it gotten better? It would be nice to have this park back in our rotation.


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

Cool pic ! Happy camping


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Canada's Provincial Parks are the best parks we have ever stayed it. As matter of fact we will no longer stay in Washington State Parks because the cost so much and are nothing to be desired compared to Provincial Parks! The States should learn something from you Canucks!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

muddy tires said:


> We used to go to The Pinery a lot with the tent trailer in the non-electric section. Last couple of trips though we have found it busy and the washrooms in need of a good cleaning. Bit we were also in the electric section. Has it gotten better? It would be nice to have this park back in our rotation.


They seemed ok when we used them. Showers today were clean enough as well as toilets. They are the newer styles so perhaps a remodel took place since the last you were here. I did hear one lady complain on lack of toilet paper and the person stopped what they were doing to get a MTCE person out to fix. We are hear for 18 days and are half way through our stay and loving it. I did put a scrape in the bumper getting the trailer on the site, was a tight squeeze. Thank goodness for the honey wagon to dump the tanks!


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

jasonrebecca said:


> Canada's Provincial Parks are the best parks we have ever stayed it. As matter of fact we will no longer stay in Washington State Parks because the cost so much and are nothing to be desired compared to Provincial Parks! The States should learn something from you Canucks!


We did enjoy Letchworth, but we both tend to prefer the provincial parks over private. As you may notice we see no one right , left or behind us. The only one we can see are the folks across the road, and they aren't around much.

@joyemac that was our son with an app called 360 panoramic on his iPhone 5. Yes it's cool.

Take care got some friends to deal with. Coors Light and Ricards Red are feeling lonely!


----------

